# IT'S A COLT!!!



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 10, 2012)

Well my mare Chey is 283 days today. (Jan. 10, 2012) I have begun checking her daily. She is stalled nightly. This is my first foal, so I am always checking her so I hopefully don't miss the birth.




I will put pictures up tomorrow. It has been raining ALL day today.



I am so excited for this baby!!!





Thank you for waiting with me.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> ANOTHER MARE TO WATCH!!!!
> 
> Wonderful and welcome! We can't wait for pictures -- we just ADORE them! And we're good watchers -- while we also enjoy our chats!
> 
> ...


Thanks for watching!





Nope no mare stare.



Just late nights, early mornings, and checks as much as possible.



Plus school 4 days a week!



I will definitively have questions later on. I think I know what I need to for now. (until I think of more questions



)


----------



## cassie (Jan 10, 2012)

How exciting for you!!



Will. Defitley be checking or updates n photos... What does she n the sire look like??


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 10, 2012)

cassie said:


> How exciting for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Will. Defitley be checking or updates n photos... What does she n the sire look like??


She is a faded black and white pinto and the sire in a sorrel pinto. The sire is now a gelding so this is his last foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!



:yeah I will be watching for this baby



. I have a smokey black and white pinto in foal to a sorrel and white pinto



. Congratulations on your upcoming foal!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 10, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your up coming baby! And Thank you!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2012)

OH WOW! Another baby is on the way, can't wait!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi 



 Welcome from Wales uk..so exciting that we can all share your happy time waiting for your new baby to arrive 



 its better than Christmas all the watching and the waiting 



 and always far better to have plenty to share the fun and excitment with...Im sure you will find all the support you can possibly need here ..BUT we can be very demanding with the pictures 



 I think we need some of your mare to start us off....PLZzzz


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 11, 2012)

welcome to the nut house....another mare to watch



:yeah



:yeah





ask any questions where all more then happy to answer..

oh yes, us girls are very demanding on photos



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the nut house from Italy


----------



## MeganH (Jan 11, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!! Another mare to watch!





Welcome!

Can't wait to see pictures of your little lady. Do you have any photos of the sire of the foal as well?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 12, 2012)

I am SO sorry Ladies!!! I haven't gotten home in the last two days until after dark and I haven't been able to take pictures. I will take them tomorrow. I don't have to go any where.


----------



## Wings (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome! COngrats on your first foal and best of luck


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok so first I will say a huge WELCOME from me in Wales, UK (live near Lindi Loo), great to have you here in the nut house and even better that you come with another mare for us to watch and wait over - and to coo and oooo over when she foals!!

Second, I, like the others, am dying to see some pictures of not just her, but your other minis too. Also could we have some details of your Chey - age, height, how long have you had her, other foals or is this her first?????

And last - do you have a name? We cant keep calling you Raine Ranch Minis!!

Now you know what a nosey lot we are. LOL!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 13, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Ok so first I will say a huge WELCOME from me in Wales, UK (live near Lindi Loo), great to have you here in the nut house and even better that you come with another mare for us to watch and wait over - and to coo and oooo over when she foals!!
> 
> Second, I, like the others, am dying to see some pictures of not just her, but your other minis too. Also could we have some details of your Chey - age, height, how long have you had her, other foals or is this her first?????
> 
> ...


Okay everybody here are the pictures.






This is the expecting mother.










This is the Sire.





Sorry for the terrible pictures. I didn't have any help.





And for your questions Anna, Chey is 14 (I think I will have to check) she is 33 in., I have had her 2 years. She has had 4 other foals I believe. All with no problems. I hope we have that same outcome!!

Yes I have a name, Savannah.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Savannah! Your chips are beautiful. Join the ranks of "no help" at picture time. That's the way it goes around here.



:rofl . We manage tho.



We may be having a race to see who foals first your chip or mine



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Jan 14, 2012)

Savannah, thanks for the pics and info, I can't wait to see this cute little baby.





Who is the ghost in the stallion pic?


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2012)

Morning Savannah.





Chey is cute, just my type of girl!! Is she actually that colour or at her age have any other markings 'greyed out'? I have a mare (now 27) who was totally white in the winter when I purchased her at 15, but was 'flea bitten' in her summer coat. Her registered name was Black Bess so I presumed she was born black, plus she has had several black foals for me - one was a roan/grey by the time it was 6, another is still very black at the age of 5 and the last one that I kept is also totally black at 8 and has produced two offspring who are still very black. Another older mare of mine was 'white' at 4 when I got her, but in her summer coat you could just see the outlines of large pale chestnut markings, making her a skewbald (pinto), 16 years on she still has these markings showing in the summer months, so hasn't actually 'faded' at all as she has aged! Arnt' colours complicated/interesting! LOL!!

Yes, who is that lurking at the back of your boy's picture?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 14, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Morning Savannah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning.





Thank you for the complements on Chey.

As for her color, She is snow white in the winter like the picture above. In the summer and when clipped you can see black skin under her white hair. Actually I bought her in the winter of '09 and that summer when I clipped her I was like



She has black under there!!



Yes she has produced a black pinto foal and it did the same thing, white in winter/ white hair black skin in summer. I met that foal. The only other foal I know about was born a Black Pinto, but I don't know if he lost his hair color or not. Yes colors are complicated/interesting!





The "ghost" in Buddy's picture are two of my nanny goats!



Always in the way!!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 14, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> Hi Savannah! Your chips are beautiful. Join the ranks of "no help" at picture time. That's the way it goes around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I never have help when I need it.



When is your mare due? I bet it will be neck and neck!!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see the foal she is hiding!

My mare is due in April- shes 252 days today so she will be after your little girl.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 14, 2012)

April is due in May so no contest there, but Delilah is due when she's ready. I don't have a foaling date for her and we at first thought, January. Now maybe February or March. Not too sure.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 15, 2012)

Theyr both gorgeous and that baby will be very cute and interesting colour wise..I love Chey's black lips so kissable 





 

 You cant possibly leave pictures of nosey nanny out..maybe a few of them too when you next have the camera out 



 we like to see the whole family lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2012)

:yeah



pictures i love pictures



:yeah



LOL

she is lovely, she,s ;so cute



:wub





this foal is gunna be adorable


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the complements.



I think she is pretty special, but I might be biased.








I will give ya'll pictures of the crew today after church.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay for more pictures!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are the pictures of my other horses and goats. My camera was acting up, so I only got recent pictures of the goats. The pictures of the horse are mostly for last year and a few from 2010.










This is Jessie. A 2009 Gelding.






This is Abbie. A 2008 mare.






This is Stormy. My Sr. show Gelding.






This is Skye. My Jr. Show filly.






Here are my goats. More pictures in next post.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

Couple more.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 16, 2012)

You have some very stunning horses



:yeah . Loves the goats!! The kids are so entertaining to watch. We used to have goats.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> You have some very stunning horses
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah . Loves the goats!! The kids are so entertaining to watch. We used to have goats.


Thank you! Yes I love watching the kids!! Very Funny!


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW I love your jnr show filly!!

and Abbie! she is lovely!!

the stallion is absoloutly gorgeous! and Chey is so beautiful and pregnant!





LOVE your goats heheehe!!! what beautiful colouring and markings!!! did I see some kids in that too? (goat kids.. LOL)


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> WOW I love your jnr show filly!!
> 
> and Abbie! she is lovely!!
> 
> ...


Thank You!



Yes you did see some kids (goats lol) Four of them actually.


----------



## Wings (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't get over how cute baby goats are



there's just something so sweet about them!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 17, 2012)

I love them all 



 ..fab pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 17, 2012)

:saluteyour horses are lovely,,

and those goats are so cute..................


----------



## Eagle (Jan 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I love the babies, too. We raised 4 little baby goats in the kitchen, with each child holding bottles. The goats were in my children's playpen* (which they had outgrown by that age)* and it was so cute to watch my own "little kids" feeding the other "little kids" in their life!
> 
> Am I confusing, yet!


Thank goodness you explained cos I was having images flash through my mind of you putting your kids and the goats kids all in together whilst you did your housework


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 17, 2012)

I love it Diane!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 17, 2012)

:rofl



I didn't have the play pen available, but the bath tub worked pretty good. None skid bottom or course.



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 17, 2012)

No playpens here folks LOL!! But oooooo I just LOVE goats.





Had two little (neutered) boys years ago just as pets. Got given them as I was on a friends farm when their Mum gave birth to them (no-one else around) and she had the first one and was so 'busy' with that one, she never noticed a tiny second one slipping out of her birth canal. He was just a tiny 'blob' in a bag on the straw behind her when I walked past moments later. I didn't even think there was anything in the bag when I first glanced, but then I saw a shape and rushed in to grab him and release him. A bit of rubbing and pummelling and he shook his head and half sat up. Oh he was just so tiny and perfect! He happily survived and I went back every day to see him and cuddle him - called him Digby!! Of course as they were both boys, my friends really didn't want them, so I took them both at weaning and we had many happy years together until Digby eventually fell ill through eating something (the vet presumed) and so I had them both quietly put to sleep and buried side by side on my small holding.

I love your minis too - great pictures, many thanks for posting.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to have a few goats here but never had any kids its been something iv been thinking about lately theyr just so gorgeous 




 I love the tiny pygmys but Im very short of grazing so that will have to stay in the bag at least until I dig out a bit more grazing from that wild forest of trees lol 



 ..I had a couple of lambs last year just to bottle feed and then give back.. I do like playing foster mum and have done that for a good few years but with my mare expecting her foal I found it a lilttle too demanding due to the lack of sleep watching her constanly on the cam for the last few months 



 ..Im goning to give this year a miss and maybe take a hoiday in the sun somewhere instead..I did keep one as a pet years ago and I used to take it for a walk with the dogs to the beach..she quite happily tagged along and would even jump in the car on her on her own..I used to get some strange looks with the dogs and a sheep in the car..someone said to me is that a Bedlington terrier?? Haha never seen a dog with cloven hooves


----------



## Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

Lindi that is hilarious! We have 4 goats and 2 mini goats and they are great fun. We had babies 3 years ago and it was great for Matteo and Albi.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Renee, those pics are brilliant!! Look at that cute little goatling rummaging in the bottom of the pushchair. (better include that your boys look cute too!). Looking at your baby goat and the size of the wheel on the pushchair, I would say that the little chap that I had would easily have fitted under your baby's tummy - when he was a few days old his body and half his head fitted along my hand, with his little legs sticking out sideways! His brother was a normal full sized baby (full sized parents, not minis).

Got any more pics of your goats??? And Lindy, have you any pics of your pet sheep - had a good laugh at your story LOL!! (I have the 'opposite' of you in that I'm often asked if I have a sheep in the back of my vehicle by folk who spot my Doodle LOL!!)


----------



## Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

This is Matteo with his favourite goat Sugar cos she is so sweet


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 18, 2012)

Great Pictures ladies!! Very funny story Lindi!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pics and Great stories. Thanks everyone for sharing.



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 18, 2012)

Another great picture Renee - what type/breed of goat is she?


----------



## cassie (Jan 18, 2012)

oh the most gorgeous pics Renee!!!!

baby goats are so mega cute! n the boys look very chuffed!!

how is Cheyenne going??


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

These goats are liquorice all sorts



we saved them from the butchers


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 24, 2012)

Fab pictures..there is something about baby animals and children that just makes you cooo


----------



## MeganH (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the pictures! My husband and son want goats. In our new place I am sure there will be a few


----------



## cassie (Jan 24, 2012)

Wondering how the lovely Cheyenne is going??havent heard from you in a little while...?


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2012)

I was wondering too - please can we have an update? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!





Everybody around here is fine. Cheyenne is SLOWLY getting closer.



She is 299 days tomorrow. (1/25/2012) Her bag is slightly getting larger. Her hinny is getting pointier. Her tummy is getting more V like. I will take pictures tomorrow and post them.




Savannah


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2012)

:yeah Yeah! glad things are progressing nicely for you



:yeah Pics will be great. I'm right there with you



on the waiting game



. WAAHOO I hear thunder









Let's do the rain dance.









We need the rain


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Yeah! glad things are progressing nicely for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay thats so exciting!!!!!!! can't wait to see piccies!!!

sorry Hazel I can't do the rain dance... if I did I think we would get flooded in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL its been pouring all day!! hoping you get rain though!!



lol


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2012)

cassie said:


> yay thats so exciting!!!!!!! can't wait to see piccies!!!
> 
> sorry Hazel I can't do the rain dance... if I did I think we would get flooded in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Cassie, We did get some.



Not a lot but better than not getting any.Glad you've got some and I hope it isn't too much for ya'll. If you're tired of it just send it our way and we'll take it. Sing the song "rain rain go away, Go to Texas and come another day




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol will do glad you got a little



Going to put the kids in the stable tonight... Poor babies are all wet!!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like things are on the right track!



Can't wait for pics!

I love the name Cheyenne btw



That is my daughters name


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

So... Have we got some new pics?



Lol would love to see them


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

were all waiting for pics



:impatient:



:impatient:



LOL


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 22, 2012)

Here he is!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations, what a cutie



come on give us some details


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## MeganH (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 22, 2012)

oh congrats on a lovely



little colt


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby boy.

Boyz Rule!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh WOW!! He is cute and what fabulous markings!!








Many congratulations!!


----------



## Wings (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!



:OKinteresting


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Everybody!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> Thanks Everybody!!!


can we see some dry piccies please??? I bet he is even more gorgeous now!!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 26, 2012)

Sadly he passed Friday. The mare didn't give him enough colostrum and we weren't able to save him.


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG how awful for you. That is just so sad



I dont know what to say.

Hope you are ok and hope your little mare is feeling ok.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear he did not make it. Praying for you and your mare.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2012)

Omg that is terrible, I am so sorry. Sending prayers for your mare.

Renee


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2012)

That is so sad. I am so very sorry for your loss. Bless you.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## cassie (Feb 26, 2012)

oh Savannah I am so sorry to hear this... poor little man...





hope mumma and you are ok... big hugs and prayers being sent from Australia!!!

I hope that you are all ok... what an awful thing.

Thinking of you guys!!

((hugs))


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sooo sorry you lost your little man.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh no!! I am so very sorry. How awful for you and your little mare, and for the little colt.

Sending you prayers and sympathy. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Wings (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this






Thinking of you and your mare.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate all of the kind words.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry - I just read this


----------

